# Careful out there folks



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

What happened to Peterchow was a dumb accident, hit out of nowhere. So happy to know that you appear to be okay Peter. 
The other side of the coin....
A friend's daughter, early 30's was involved in a serious accident this past week. Circumstances were similar to what happened to Peterchow.

She has a lot of facial damage, most ribs broken, lost 16 units of blood. Doctors were concerned about spinal injury. This morning she was taken out of an induced coma. About 500 stiches, appears to be aware, lots of eye movement asking questions like 'What the hell happened?'
She can move her feet! 
Please, look out for the other guy, be aware. A lot of 'them' aren't.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Omg that is so sad


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

Sad yes, but it happens all the time! Being aware of what's going on around you is good, but being aware of what one's actions may do to the lives of other's is what a lot of the jerks out there just don't consider.
Hey! She can move her feet!!!   This alone is great news.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, accidents happen all the time. Lets try to be more careful and safe. And when accidents happen, lets all help each other to get over them. Accidents bring out so much emotion and stress, but also the good in people. Lets look out for each other.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Brian, I hope your friends daughter will have a meaningful and hopefully pain-free life when she heels up. I was giving on south Asian couple heck the other day because they did a hit and run in the parking lot the other day. Luckily I stopped them from leaving before both parties were able to exchange insurance info and a police report was filed.

May God be with her and her family. God was definitely on Peter's side the other day.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

jklm039 said:


> An old farmer went out and bought a new pair of boots.He got home and tried to get his old lady to notice them, but she didn't. So he went in the bedroom, took off all his clothes, and came out wearing only the new boots."Notice anything?", He said.Air Jordan Fusion 20Air Jordan Fusion 3Air Jordan Fusion 5"All I can see is a limp dick". She replied."Yes, but look at what its pointing at, My new boots". He said."Huh" she replied, "Then you should have bought a new hat"!This joke was submitted by:


Can someone take this guy off the baord? he's only here to advertise what he's selling! And this is not a joking thread! seriously? someone's hurt? and all you care is to sell? get a life!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Perma-banned.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW!!!
That's quite horrific!!!
She sounds like she in the clear now, but clearly was in a really bad situation.
I'm glad to hears she's moving her feet & out of the coma.
My thoughts & prayers go out to her & her family.

I just don't get why ppl are in such a rush to get where they're going?
I always see guys/gals blow by me only to meet me @ the next red light.
I always look over & laugh.
Not only do they waste gas/contribute to global warming, but they put countless ppl lives in harms way.

Ppl have no common sense when they drive, I signal to get into a lane & it triggers them to speed up, come on man!!!
That's the reason why I hate going to Richmond or Surrey.
Not only do I get harassed by cops, but I always run into idiot drivers(of all races).
My last visit to Pats, I get pulled over for no reason @ all.
The cop keeps me waiting for 30 mins, only to let me go without anything.
I have a clean record so I know the cop isn't going to find anything on me. 
It's just that they waste time on good ppl when then should be focusing on getting these idiots causing all this BS on our roads.


----------

